# Mounting SD card from card reader [solved]

## oneself

Hi,

My laptop has a built-in SD card reader.  When I insert a card I see the following in the system logs:

```
Apr 15 19:37:18 lapself kernel: usb 2-6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

Apr 15 19:37:18 lapself kernel: usb 2-6: New USB device found, idVendor=05ca, idProduct=1880

Apr 15 19:37:18 lapself kernel: usb 2-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Apr 15 19:37:18 lapself kernel: usb 2-6: Product: USB2.0-FLASH Media    

Apr 15 19:37:18 lapself kernel: usb 2-6: Manufacturer: RICOH             

Apr 15 19:37:18 lapself kernel: usb 2-6: SerialNumber: R5U880-00003

```

However, I don't think any new /dev is created, and I'm not sure how to mount this.  It would be even better if the system auto mounted it.  How can this be done?

Thank you.

----------

## BillWho

oneself,

I noticed that ricoh had kernel config settings - not sure if you have them set or if they're for your device or not.

CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC

CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS

mount will show if it's mounted.

----------

## oneself

Hi, thank you for your reply,

I've added those modules but it doesn't seem to change anything.

----------

## BillWho

Another setting to check is CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y - mine didn't work until I set it.

Do you happen to fall into this category   :Question: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-918232.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-917420.html

As far as I know, they were never resolved   :Sad: 

----------

## Gusar

From what I read around, this thing should work out-of-the-box. It's an USB device, so the cards should show up as regular disks, like usb-sticks do. So /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc or similar.

Have you tried other distros? If it works on them, it's a kernel config issue. BillWho's MULTI_LUN advice is very good in this regard, make sure you have that.

----------

## Genone

memory cards typically show up as /dev/mmc* devices (at least on card readers I've used so far).

----------

## Gusar

 *Genone wrote:*   

> memory cards typically show up as /dev/mmc* devices (at least on card readers I've used so far).

 

Yes, with PCI card-readers. But this is an USB card-reader. Cards don't show up as, well, cards, but as mass storage devices.

----------

## oneself

So, does that mean that they should show up as /dav/sd*?

Will the /dev be created automatically or do you need to create it manually?

Is this just a kernel issue still?

----------

## cwr

If I plug in my USB card reader, and load it with a card, I get a complaint "Only root can mount

/dev/sda1 on /media/usb", since I have permissions set wrong.  If I then mount the card as root

it looks like an ordinary file-system.

I don't have any special drivers in the kernel - just USB_STORAGE and USB_LIBUSUAL,

and the UHCI / OHCI / EHCI drivers.  I don't think LIBUSUAL is necessary, since I don't

have any of the specific drivers configured;  and I don't have MULTI_LUN set.

Will

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MULTI_LUN is required for card readers that support more than one card type or you only get LUN 0, whatever that happens to be.

----------

## oneself

I was missing:

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m
```

Thank you all.

----------

